# On the watchlist



## Sean K (22 May 2010)

As the panic sets in around another world meltdown amid PIIGS failing and major conflict on our horizon its time to start looking at opportunites to cash in.

There are large parts of the world that will continue to grow and catch up with the industrialised world. While we'll all go through a major trough through economic disaster based on greed and mismanagement, there will be another boom period.

Will add stocks I am looking closely at when we eventually see a real bottom. 

Anyone else have a watchlist of long term stocks to pick up when the panic sets in again?

On my watchlist:

SRL around $1.00
PRU around $1.50


----------



## Sean K (22 May 2010)

One stock that is already undervalued in SRL. Straights have just about more money in the bank than their MC. 

If they drop below $1.00 again, then it has to be bought up.


----------



## Miner (23 May 2010)

I am thinking of PSH. It has gone rock bottom and has the potential.
IRL is the next one. With copper price up and production is on the IRL is likely to go up shortly.


----------



## Miner (27 May 2010)

I bought TNE purely driven by a newsletter, reading the profit margin, watching the technology stocks and seeing how TNE held up firm against all falling stocks. This is a bit thinking outside the box being a resource driven person. I also saw value rating of TNE has been done double the price of stock. I am watching its movement and sharing with you as well.


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2010)

I was watching TNE ages ago, but dropped it to concentrate on junior resource explorers. 

In addition to SRL, I'm adding PRU back onto the close watch list for any dramatic market correction. I think anything under a $500m mc is pretty cheap for a 300k ounce a year company at $1000 POG and less than $500 an ounce Capex. They could be generating $150m less tax and royalties, guess $100m profit. pe of 10 is $1b mc. pe 20 is $2b. 

I think they will be taken over before then though.


----------



## Sean K (11 July 2010)

SRL is getting close enough to $1.00 for me to enter, and buy more on the way down.

It has an NTA of $500m or so, and current MC is about $300m or so, check thread for my comments.

Technically, would love to see 50c hit and bounce to back up the truck, and this could happen if the world collapses as I expect. 

My issue is that it has really CRAP projects other than it's coal and cash. REALLY crap! And management are CRAPPP!!

I'm buying here, sell at MAJOR resistance at $2.00.


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2010)

SRL going pretty well.

Absolute no brainer territory last 2 months, and was only going to be bigger no brainer on the way down, unless their SARL investment went bankrupt.


----------



## shag (30 July 2010)

you got straights pretty well on the ball.
gorgous day on bondi finally,hope u guys r enjoying it. the schoolchicks in bikinis certainly were, must b warm.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2010)

If coal doesn't drop SRL will reach $2.00 without a doubt imo. The funnymentals should catch up eventually. Although, if coal falls over, eeeek.


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2010)

Considering PRU again. Kinross took out Red Back for $7.1b and they are very similar companies with PRU probably 3 years behind and has maybe 75% of the potential. That means they should be worth close to $5b which is 5 x their current mc. If POG and market stays steady then it's a no brainer.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2010)

Missed the PRU opportunity. Just been watching sitting on my hands awaiting a decent pullback. Now with AND going to $1400 an ounce this will probably not pull back....oh well.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2010)

SRL on its way o $2.00 now I reckon. $1.50 should be support now.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2010)

SRL close enough to $2.00 for my liking at $1.93 ish. Thank you very much.

Will revisit if it breaks through $2.00.


----------



## sjss (18 October 2010)

you're genius


----------



## Sean K (20 October 2010)

How's ZFX going sjss?


----------



## sjss (22 October 2010)

haha, u mean OZL? i didn't go into it =]
got shares of PLA now and also eyes on AZM
GGG has a really impressive run last couple of days, was amazed


----------

